# Forward Collision Warning is killing my insurance premium



## Hemphill3

My safety score is affected mainly by my forward collision warning and I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. When I come up to a light and it beeps and tells me that I am a certain distance from a car, is that a collision warning? When it sounds that I have drifted out of my lane slightly, is that a collision warning? A few times with cruise control on if I am on a curve and it appears there is a car heading straight for me then my car will hard brake all by itself and it freaks me out. Is that a collision warning? I am trying to drive very cautious to keep my premium low.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

I'm not sure of what all is included in the collision warning, but I'm pretty sure that if you are beeping when coming to a stop behind a vehicle, that's included. 
I don't think that I ever get beeped when coming to a stop. I've still got a lousy collision warning score.


----------



## JasonF

Hemphill3 said:


> My safety score is affected mainly by my forward collision warning and I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. When I come up to a light and it beeps and tells me that I am a certain distance from a car, is that a collision warning? When it sounds that I have drifted out of my lane slightly, is that a collision warning? A few times with cruise control on if I am on a curve and it appears there is a car heading straight for me then my car will hard brake all by itself and it freaks me out. Is that a collision warning? I am trying to drive very cautious to keep my premium low.


Collision warnings are very loud, a slight pinging or beep is just the parking sensor. If it's screaming at you a lot, either you're doing a lot of last-minute braking, and/or you have the warning setting set to "Early" and it's overly sensitive to last-minute braking.

If you set the regen to its highest setting, and learn to give every stop enough distance to let it do most of the braking, the insurance apps won't do as much complaining.


----------

